# Sister Golden Hair - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

America's great acoustic tune: here is a quick look at how i play the elements of this tune.......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings OM 

YouTube - Sister Golden Hair (lesson) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for that one too!!! Been struggling with some of the strumming patterns. I am so glad I subscribed to your You tube feed.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the sub......and taking your time to watch! Hope things are good my friend...keep pickin!

dale


----------

